# Medicare Advantage Refund Request



## EDCODER (Sep 13, 2008)

Doe any one know if CMS has a time period for refund requests?  Can they go back unlimited number of years and request a refund?  

The NGS Medicare 101 manual doesn't state anything.  I have also reviewed the CMS IOM Chapter 3 - Overpayments and Chapter 4 - Debt Collection and I was unable to find any thing that states a time frame for refund requests.  NGS customer service was unable to provide an answer either.  

Thanks in advance for any replys!


----------



## Tantoncic (Sep 13, 2008)

If you look in the Federal Register you should be able to do a search to find the information.  However, the CMS guidelines state that you must refund the money no more than 30 days after the account becomes a credit balance.  Also, they can request refunds far back but, more than likely they will recoup the money from a future remittance if you do not refund.


----------



## drakena74 (Sep 15, 2008)

*CMS refund recoup*

From the last Medicare seminar I went to, I believe they stated that CMS can only recoup refunds from physicians as far back as four years.  If medicare is requesting the refund you have upto 30-days to refund the money.

Jennifer D.


----------

